# Which digital scale do you use?



## TLH (7 Apr 2009)

Just looking at the many dfferent types on fleabay so I'll be able to weigh out dry powders when I get them. There are quite a few different makes and models. I'd like to get one accurate to 0.01g instead of the more common accuracy of 0.1g I think so I can make my own 4dkh. 

So which ones do you use?


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2009)

I bought these ones...

Seem to work fine.  had them for about a month now


----------



## spider72 (7 Apr 2009)

I am using teaspoon. I don't mind what you will say, for me is accurate enough  .


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2009)

I would look at the maximum weight they can take as more important than the accuracy. Take into account the weight of whatever you are using to measure\hold the ferts in while they are on the scales, not just the weight of the powders themselves.

I have ones accurate to 0.1g and they are fine imho\e.

(I did order them off of evilbay advertised as accurate to 0.01g.  They turned up accurate to 0.1g though.  The seller couldn't source an alternative so gave me a full refund and said to keep the scales! Result  )


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Apr 2009)

I agree with Maciek. Why do you need to be accurate to .01 gram when you are dosing and Estimative Index? You can be accurate to within .0001% and still get algae depending on your tank conditions. You can dose over the top by 300% and never see algae. Accuracy is another illusion because there is no way one can account for all the variables of nutrient consumption, nutrient production and uptake efficiency within the tank. A level teaspoon of these powders is more or less 6 grams and thats about as accurate as you would ever need, really.  

Cheers,


----------



## vauxhallmark (7 Apr 2009)

True, but some people find it easier/are happier to to measure out .37g by reading off a digital scale than working out what 1/16 of a teaspoon looks like - at the level of scales people are using there's probably no difference in accuracy between .37g and 1/16 teaspoon, it's just people's personal preferences   . 

You could get a set of plastic measuring spoons for 1/4 of the price of a scale, but to some people that price difference is irrelevant. I am tight and would use teaspoons   , but they're both just means to an end.

Mark


----------



## TLH (7 Apr 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I would look at the maximum weight they can take as more important than the accuracy. Take into account the weight of whatever you are using to measure\hold the ferts in while they are on the scales, not just the weight of the powders themselves.
> 
> I have ones accurate to 0.1g and they are fine imho\e.
> 
> (I did order them off of evilbay advertised as accurate to 0.01g.  They turned up accurate to 0.1g though.  The seller couldn't source an alternative so gave me a full refund and said to keep the scales! Result  )



 A 100g set should be enough shouldn't it?

And yeah... result.


----------



## TLH (7 Apr 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> True, but some people find it easier/are happier to to measure out .37g by reading off a digital scale than working out what 1/16 of a teaspoon looks like - at the level of scales people are using there's probably no difference in accuracy between .37g and 1/16 teaspoon, it's just people's personal preferences   .
> 
> You could get a set of plastic measuring spoons for 1/4 of the price of a scale, but to some people that price difference is irrelevant. I am tight and would use teaspoons   , but they're both just means to an end.
> 
> Mark


I dislike using a teaspoon even though it may be accurate enough for ferts. I want the extra accuracy for the 4dkh even though that probably won't be spot on it should be close enough not to make a big difference.

The set of dosing spoons I've seen that combine 1/32, 1/16 and 1/8 teaspoon are Â£2.99. Add to that some bigger ones at maybe the same price and I may aswell get a nice shiny scale anyway at around a tenner.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2009)

TLH said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.

Yep, 100g should cover it.

If I was buying again I would go for a few hundred grams more as I have a pyrex jug I would like to use.  Logic being that I cna add the jug and hit tare.  Then weigh the powders.  Then add water straight to the jug to make up solutions. I do tend to overthink stuff quite often so feel free to ignore my ramblings!


----------



## amy4342 (7 Apr 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0310300471. These ones are really great because they use AAA batteries, so you can recharge the batteries instead of buying new ones. The scales I currently have use watch batteries which work out quite expensive to replace, and they don't last long.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I agree with Maciek. Why do you need to be accurate to .01 gram when you are dosing and Estimative Index? You can be accurate to within .0001% and still get algae depending on your tank conditions. You can dose over the top by 300% and never see algae. Accuracy is another illusion because there is no way one can account for all the variables of nutrient consumption, nutrient production and uptake efficiency within the tank. A level teaspoon of these powders is more or less 6 grams and thats about as accurate as you would ever need, really.



The OP wants the scales to make 4dKH which is why I bought mine originally.  accuracy is needed then.  I use them for my fert mixes too now.  May as well use them 

I have the fuzion pocket mini which is 0.1g increments and 150g max

AC


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Apr 2009)

Oh, OK, yeah for 4dKH you definitely need to be super accurate. Sorry, never mind what I said then.  

Cheers,


----------



## TLH (7 Apr 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170310300471. These ones are really great because they use AAA batteries, so you can recharge the batteries instead of buying new ones. The scales I currently have use watch batteries which work out quite expensive to replace, and they don't last long.



Wow Amy. That's a much better price. I'd seen a set of those but they were Â£7.45 + p&p.


----------



## TLH (7 Apr 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Oh, OK, yeah for 4dKH you definitely need to be super accurate. Sorry, never mind what I said then.
> 
> Cheers,



All of us must be guilty of not reading the full post at times, I know I am at times.

I did see a few sets of 0.001g increment scales but they only went up to 20g max weight and I don't think I need to be that accurate anyway.


----------



## TLH (9 Apr 2009)

I paid Â£7.98 in the end for a set of scales that weigh upto 300g accurate to 0.01g. Wonder how long it'll take for them to get here.


----------

